# Steal This Wiki



## Matt Derrick (Sep 13, 2012)

i guess this isn't online anymore, but a friend of mine sent a backup of it to me, so i thought id share with other people. is a wikipedia on survival skills and whatnot.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/64088059/Steal this Wiki/wiki.stealthiswiki.org/wiki/Main_Page.html


----------



## iSTEVEi (Sep 13, 2012)

Great read. Thanks for posting.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 14, 2012)

Jesus that's a lot of awesome info. Thanks and what not.


----------



## freethiscity (Sep 17, 2013)

Check out FreeThisCity

Has the survive and liberate sections.


----------



## DesertRat (Sep 17, 2013)

That dropbox account has been disabled due to generating too much traffic.

Pity, as I really wanted that wiki.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 18, 2013)

freethiscity said:


> Check out FreeThisCity
> 
> Has the survive and liberate sections.


can you give us a link?


----------



## DesertRat (Sep 18, 2013)

Heads up: STW is back up. Not sure when it reset.

Downloaded STW and STB.

Thanks!


----------



## Orzhr0n (Dec 1, 2013)

STW is the greatest guide!


----------

